
The Goethe Auction (2012) - gwern
http://cheaptalk.org/2012/11/04/the-goethe-auction/
======
mafribe
For your convenience, the paper mentioned in this article, "Goethe's Second-
Price Auction", can be found at [https://www.econ2.uni-
bonn.de/pdf/goethes_second.pdf](https://www.econ2.uni-
bonn.de/pdf/goethes_second.pdf)

